
A Refugee in Puerto Rico, 1942: Claude Lévi-Strauss and the Burden of Archives - benbreen
https://www.bunkhistory.org/resources/1089
======
theyregreat
I get the not wanting to be sentimental (I did get rid of nearly everything I
owned once) but there’s a modicum of things people may want to keep and may
regret not keeping: things related to family ancestry, pivotal life events
come to mind.

More generally: I still don’t fathom the populist, knee-jerk, sweeping
generalizations of castigating and demonizing immigrants and refugees whom the
Western countries created, and that often they themselves were once also. If a
country becomes predominantly xenophobic, like say China or Japan were long
ago, they fall into backwards ways: socially, politically, economically and
technologically. It shouldn’t be a political or partisan animosity issue that
should be argued over or not discussed at all via the isolation of separation
political universes, but a strength of values, integrity, community and
collaboration with those whom may build future gigabusinesses elsewhere. Self-
interest would welcome intellectuals, engineers, entrepreneurs and others with
open arms and facilitate their integration as fast as they would like.
Immigration is a form of customer service that signals values and qualities of
the country... is our or your OOBE good?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The recent Pew poll on partisan attitudes showed that both Democrats and
Republicans had much better views of immigrants than they did in 1994 (they
used to be equally skeptical, they diverged but both are well below the
previous values).

